

USB is forbidden to Evangelical Christians because symbol is the mark of Satan - sandaru1
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/the-lay-scientist/2010/nov/15/3

======
Jabbles
People much less crazy/religious than these refuse blood transfusions that
would save their lives. What a world we live in!

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
Its obvious that this particular guy is retarded. No problem. In any case I
wonder what they would say about the Ukraine?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lesser_Coat_of_Arms_of_Ukr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lesser_Coat_of_Arms_of_Ukraine.svg)

